

Ask HN: ZFS for databases (Postgres) - FreeBSD or *Solaris ? - bsg75

I am finding measurable IO performance improvements in using ZFS compression on Linux for OLAP workloads. Given that the ZFS on Linux project is still moving to a feature complete release, I am considering an OS with a native ZFS implementation.<p>Although I am not too familiar with BSD or Solaris, I am considering putting the time into learning some admin skills on FreeBSD, or an OpenSolaris descendant like OpenIndiana, SmartOS, or OmniOS.<p>For systems where application compatibility is not a concern (a box only running the DB engine), does the HN community have any relevant details to share as to which OS's have advantages in this use case?
======
Z99
I've used ZFS with mysql on both FreeBSD and Solaris (OpenIndiana
specifically). The main problems I found with FreeBSD were not the ZFS
implementation, but OOM (out of memory) errors killing off processes (like
sshd). Solaris, though extremely annoying to use, offered up a 2-5x
performance increase over the same hardware running FreeBSD.

~~~
bsg75
> Solaris, though extremely annoying to use

You can't drop a comment like that without details!

~~~
Z99
Annoying things I found while implementing solaris (open indiana). All my
opinion and may not reflect other peoples experiences.

1\. Init > SMF - XML manifests instead of text configs? Very unnecessary.
svcadmin took some getting used to, consulted the documentation frequently.

2\. Packages - Many packages are available, however we ended up compiling most
of our software. That inconvenience was one of the main reasons we left
FreeBSD.

3\. Chef - At the time there was very little we could do to automate these
boxes in our infrastructure.

4\. SSH keys in LDAP - I don't recall if we ever got this working. (LDAP tree
in Zimbra)

5\. ZFS Root - Required us to manually install the OS rather than having it
provisioned

6\. Learning curve - Though not a strong point if you're dropping a new OS you
don't know that well in to a production environment things are bound to break.

Those are the ones I can think of off the top of my head. But like I said
earlier the performance increase was quite noticeable and worth it to the
business.

------
coolsunglasses
Don't do *Solaris, go with FreeBSD if you really don't trust Linux ZFS.

I used to administrate a Solaris box using ZFS. I'm still missing organs from
those days (required for sacrifices to tentacled horrors).

Also I was initially confused by your desire to use ZFS with a database until
I saw the "OLAP".

Godspeed.

~~~
bsg75
So far I find ZFS "sensible", considering I am no LVM expert.

So far volume creation and snapshots seem straightforward, and it only took a
bit of research to find the page size and ARC limits that so far are giving me
better than XFS on CentOS.

What future pitfalls am I looking forward to?

~~~
al1x
I run FreeBSD and Postgres on ZFS. It's been an entirely painless experience.
No pitfalls to look out for from where I sit. Your use-case and results may
differ.

